# Over 70 And Living Alone.......



## PinkRose (Jul 3, 2022)

As of this moment I feel desperate.  I have no family left at all!.....I was a model and had a fantastic social life, but the way my life worked out that disappeared due to circumstances I won't get into.  I got into credit card debt and am desperate to move out of my tiny apartment in Brooklyn, New York!  There is nothing to do here and no places to go to especially since the pandemic!...I want to live in a community where I can meet other people in my age bracket, however, I don't look like your typical older adult!....I exercise 7 days a week and am still very attractive and don't look my age at all!  So where can I go "alone" without money and not knowing "anyone"?.. Would have loved to meet someone as a "partner" for marriage, but I am very picky and most of these older men are pretty awful on the Internet!....I am not giving up and don't ever want to, but I am running out of resources!...With this pandemic it has made everything ten times worse especially for "older adults".  I was a "social butterfly" and I did a 380 degree turn the past 10 years or so!  Any suggestions on a community for me?...Originally, from Florida, but what can I afford now?  And, you need a "car" which I don't have!!!......A real problem!!!  Any help out there in the "Cosmo"???..........Thanks!!!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 3, 2022)

I really feel what your saying. The pandemic is still a problem too. Loneliness at old age is rough, especially when you are a people person. Which I am, and it sounds like you are too. I do have a partner and when she leaves for her day at work,  sometimes I miss her A LOT.  I hope you find somewhere/someone that you are comfortable with soon...GOOD LUCK


----------



## hawkdon (Jul 3, 2022)

PinkRose said:


> most of these older men are pretty awful on the


Well Rose, I'm 83yo so I guess I won't make the cut...in fact
with your post I doubt any man will make the cut.....bye.....


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)

Why would you let having a man in your life define you?
Best of luck.


----------



## bingo (Jul 3, 2022)

so many places cheaper  and  better  to live...with transportation to  and from....needed trips....
there's  a lady  who writes a diary in here  called...Reflections of my life...in diary section...
you should give that a good read...
she's  not far from you..
she had good advice...
also ...welcome...everyone  is mostly...nice here


----------



## Jan14 (Jul 3, 2022)

Have you heard of meetup?  It’s a way of meeting friends with similar interests.  Go to the website and check it out.  I think living in the city with public transportation may suit you for now.  Volunteer work is free and a good way to meet people also.  I wish you luck.  I’m starting a new chapter in my life.  I know how you feel.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jul 4, 2022)

I am not trying to rain on your parade but picky men and picky women tend to forever live by themselves.  There are no perfect people for them.  Too bad!  We should look for good men and good women.  Forget the perfect!  That is junk that is given to us by TV and advertisers.

My former mother-in-law, who is dead now, always had 4 criteria for the perfect man:
1. Tall
2. Handsome
3. Good Dancer
4. Rich

Of course, she never met that perfect man.  They were never good enough and of course, she died a widow.  There is a moral to this story for all of us.


----------



## Robert59 (Jul 4, 2022)

I don't think I could live alone again after living with this girlfriend for over seven years. Hope she lives for many more years before dying of Dementia.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 4, 2022)

bingo said:


> she's  not far from you..


She's VERY Far!


----------



## bingo (Jul 4, 2022)

Pepper said:


> She's VERY Far!


Oh


----------



## Gaer (Jul 4, 2022)

Many ladies like us are on this forum.  We are alone.
You have to realize others don't bring you happiness.
You make your own happiness.
We may not be as incredibly gorgeous as you but
we are damn good women and ready for a relationship,
should one present itself.
  Be self actualized and develop more than just your looks. 
What you give out will attract a like soul to you.  
Realize a relationship is not a necessary thing in this life.
You are alive!  Enjoy every moment of life!


----------



## Bellbird (Jul 4, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Many ladies like us are on this forum.  We are alone.
> You have to realize others don't bring you happiness.
> You make your own happiness.
> We may not be as incredibly gorgeous as you but
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 4, 2022)

Perhaps you need a setup like the "Golden girls".
NY is the high rent district, why stay there?


----------



## David777 (Jul 4, 2022)

Best of luck.  It tain't easy. At 73 am another fit attractive one sadly living alone but am looking forward to living the remaining years of my life with a compatible woman with similar interests.  A self sufficient person like myself I won't need to support.  I will never use dating apps or services so it depends on meeting people through mutual activities.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 5, 2022)

I agree with what @Gaer wrote. Even if you found someone, that doesn't guarantee happiness. You are responsible for your own happiness. Men can spot lonely, desperate women a mile away and some are eager to take advantage of them. A woman who is confident, independent and smart is desirable to most of the men I've heard talking about what attracts them to a woman. Obviously, you are an attractive woman so that should be a plus.

Have you searched for programs that could help you financially? I know it's tough when money is tight. Have you searched for free activities you can participate in, which would likely lead to the opportunity to meet new people? I find it hard to believe there isn't access to such things in N.Y.C.  Best of blessings in finding what you need. In the meantime, I think it does help those who are lonely when they participate here on our forum.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 5, 2022)

bingo said:


> Oh


About 200 miles.


----------



## bingo (Jul 5, 2022)

katlupe said:


> About 200 miles.


Oh my...I didn't  realize..well...anyway you have good ideas


----------



## katlupe (Jul 5, 2022)

You don't need to meet a man. You need to make friends. If you find some kind of activity to get involved in you will make friends. Make friends with women and I am sure you will meet men too. It doesn't sound like you need to look for a man, they will find you. But you need to be out where they will see and meet you. Maybe the library, a senior center, a church, some kind of club or activity that interests you. Even walking a certain route daily will get you out and meeting people.


----------



## Jules (Jul 5, 2022)

The OP seemed like she was searching for a well-off gent to care for her and looking for volunteers among the guys here.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 5, 2022)

Jules said:


> The OP seemed like she was searching for a well-off gent to care for her and looking for volunteers among the guys here.


She didn't give them a chance. It looks like she hasn't been back.


----------



## Gaer (Jul 5, 2022)

katlupe said:


> She didn't give them a chance. It looks like she hasn't been back.


Oh Dear!  Hope what I said didn't send her away!


----------



## Kika (Jul 5, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Oh Dear! Hope what I said didn't send her away!


I'm a big fan of tell-it-like-it-is, and you did that nicely.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 5, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Oh Dear!  Hope what I said didn't send her away!


Nope.  Don't believe she was for real anyway.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 5, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Oh Dear!  Hope what I said didn't send her away!


Doesn't matter. What you said is so true. Even if she never comes back but others will read it and it might awaken something within them.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 5, 2022)

That was odd…..was going to post my 2 cents worth but she’s disappeared.
But….
I enjoyed your posts and opinions here anyway.
Very good opinions.


----------



## Right Now (Jul 5, 2022)

I read this original post several times, and noticed that she didn't offer up any positive thoughts at all.  Sounds too desperate to be believable.  Relying on another to make you happy, and not finding ways to make yourself happy is a train wreck from the start.

Counseling would be a beginning.


----------



## Jan14 (Jul 5, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> I am not trying to rain on your parade but picky men and picky women tend to forever live by themselves.  There are no perfect people for them.  Too bad!  We should look for good men and good women.  Forget the perfect!  That is junk that is given to us by TV and advertisers.
> 
> My former mother-in-law, who is dead now, always had 4 criteria for the perfect man:
> 1. Tall
> ...


That is absurd criteria!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 5, 2022)

Jules said:


> The OP seemed like she was searching for a well-off gent to care for her and looking for volunteers among the guys here.


I'm pretty sure that I signed up for this site specifically because I read _somewhere_ that it was NOT a dating site!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 5, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I'm pretty sure that I signed up for this site specifically because I read _somewhere_ that it was NOT a dating site!


you're correct...


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 5, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Nope.  Don't believe she was for real anyway.


I was already admonished for calling someone who never introduced herself and just poured out her life story a Troll.  I won't do it again.


----------



## mrstime (Jul 5, 2022)

Well she did think very highly of herself.

Here in our small town we have a seniors organization.  Twenty bucks and presto one is a member.


----------



## Jan14 (Jul 5, 2022)

I never introduced myself when I first came on months ago. I was skeptical to put myself out there until I got comfortable.  As time goes on I’m feeling better about this forum.  My ex husband used to stalk me on internet and I try to be a bit careful. Being alone in life can be scary and traumatic.  I’ve been alone for 4 years now and I’m doing pretty well.  I look for friends not necessarily a boyfriend.


----------



## Jules (Jul 5, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I'm pretty sure that I signed up for this site specifically because I read _somewhere_ that it was NOT a dating site!


All those folks who send scam emails or phone calls only have to attract one sucker.  One just has to put some bait in the water.  No need to obey rules if it works.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I'm pretty sure that I signed up for this site specifically because I read _somewhere_ that it was NOT a dating site!


Don't you think people would choose another option than a senior forum if they were looking for a dating site?  There are dating sites. but I don't know how they could prevent people from dating.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 5, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I was already admonished for calling someone who never introduced herself and just poured out her life story a Troll.  I won't do it again.


Maybe she had been drinking.  Who knows the reason? I remember reading a post with a woman rattling., I assumed others on the forum had a better understanding of the person, so I didn't pay much attention. Oh, I remember someone on the forum, male, letting her know she would be too hard to please. That's about as much drama I've seen at the site so far.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 6, 2022)

Patricia said:


> Don't you think people would choose another option than a senior forum if they were looking for a dating site?  There are dating sites.


Well, having worked at a Senior Center for several years, I do know that just because we are old, doesn't mean we aren't looking.  I'm old - but romance is most definitely NOT what I want!  Most of the senior websites are actually set up to promote match-making.  That's just not my cup of tea.  (-;


----------



## Liberty (Jul 6, 2022)

Notice how often some new member offers up a post  - a wanting help message and then disappears?  Hmmm.  God bless them.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 6, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Well, having worked at a Senior Center for several years, I do know that just because we are old, doesn't mean we aren't looking.  I'm old - but romance is most definitely NOT what I want!  Most of the senior websites are actually set up to promote match-making.  That's just not my cup of tea.  (-;


Again, I'm just stumbling around. A period of grief followed by shingles and then a sinus worry was the reason I ended up at a senior forum. I was looking for a little company, people to visit, and had noticed that reading at the shingles forums had been helpful.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 6, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Notice how often some new member offers up a post  - a wanting help message and then disappears?  Hmmm.  God bless them.


I don't know.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 6, 2022)

> Don't you think people would choose another option than a senior forum if they were looking for a dating site? There are dating sites.





> Em, I don't think of the site as a dating site, but I don't know how they could prevent people from dating.



Of course, the site can't stop people from dating.  But, the first site that I signed up to for seniors was full of men who were hitting on me on day one - I dropped it immediately!  I wasn't about to send photos and personal contact information to complete strangers (who just mimicked my interests to endear themselves to me with 'so much in common.')


----------



## Jan14 (Jul 6, 2022)

Patricia said:


> Maybe she had been drinking.  Who knows the reason? I remember reading a post with a woman rattling., I assumed others on the forum had a better understanding of the person, so I didn't pay much attention. Oh, I remember someone on the forum, male, letting her know she would be too hard to please. That's about as much drama I've seen at the site so far.


Oh there’s been more drama on here than that ‘


----------



## Jules (Jul 6, 2022)

Liberty said:


> Notice how often some new member offers up a post  - a wanting help message and then disappears?  Hmmm.  God bless them.


Sure have.


----------



## Remy (Jul 6, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I was already admonished for calling someone who never introduced herself and just poured out her life story a Troll.  I won't do it again.


I've gone on forums without doing an introduction. I did here the second time I came back and changed to this forum name. I guess I'm usually just not comfortable with the introduction part though I've said plenty on this forum.

I do wish more of the people who start posting stayed.


----------



## Remy (Jul 6, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Oh Dear!  Hope what I said didn't send her away!


Your post was very relevant, so even if it did. Which I doubt was the case.

Of coarse, I always recommend a pet.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 6, 2022)

I never introduced myself, just dove right in.  I never respond to anyone's intros.  I wait to see if they stay or not.


----------



## Bella (Jul 6, 2022)

Patricia said:


> Don't you think people would choose another option than a senior forum if they were looking for a dating site?  There are dating sites.





Em in Ohio said:


> Of course, the site can't stop people from dating.  But, the first site that I signed up to for seniors was full of men who were hitting on me on day one - I dropped it immediately!  I wasn't about to send photos and personal contact information to complete strangers (who just mimicked my interests to endear themselves to me with 'so much in common.')


I got hit on right here about ten days ago. He sent me a private message at 8:00 am. He was a new member. I was surprised and thought it was strange to be contacted by someone who had recently signed up and hadn't posted more than a few words on the forum. We hadn't exchanged a word on the forum.

He started out by asking me how I was doing today. I was reluctant to respond to him, but I did and said I was fine and asked him how he was. He told me he was having fun giving his daughter cooking lessons and asked me what I was doing that day that was fun.

Although I thought it was strange, I didn't want to be rude, so I responded briefly and said, "No fun today, just taking care of business." Then I said I hadn't seen him posting much on the forum. He said he wasn't often online here and told me he lived in Illinois. Then he asked me where I lived. At this point, I was sorry I answered him to begin with. He wrote back a couple of hours later, asking me what I liked to do for fun and then telling me what he liked to do. I thought something was fishy, didn't respond back, then blocked him.

I wouldn't be surprised if he contacted other women on the forum with the same story. I went looking for him the other day to see if he was still afoot and couldn't find a trace of him. A friend who's in the know told me he'd been banned. She also told me that the same thing had happened to her several times. Evidently, it's not uncommon for people to sign up to senior forums and lie about their age. Then they start looking for people to hit on. What do you think they're looking for? It ain't LUV, it's .








Bella


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 6, 2022)

Bella said:


> I got hit on right here about ten days ago. He sent me a private message at 8:00 am. He was a new member. I was surprised and thought it was strange to be contacted by someone who had recently signed up and hadn't posted more than a few words on the forum. We hadn't exchanged a word on the forum.
> 
> He started out by asking me how I was doing today. I was reluctant to respond to him, but I did and said I was fine and asked him how he was. He told me he was having fun giving his daughter cooking lessons and asked me what I was doing that day that was fun.
> 
> ...


Yup, with the same opening line too. I did not respond.


----------



## Bella (Jul 6, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Yup, with the same opening line too. I did not respond.


I'm not surprised, Rose. If he hit on me I knew he probably hit on others here as well. Sleaze bag.


----------



## Kika (Jul 6, 2022)

Bella said:


> I got hit on right here about ten days ago.


Me too.  About 3 weeks ago.  It does sound like I had a different person than both of you....at least a different story.  When I checked "his" profile, it had no info.
I searched for an introduction post, and he presented himself as female, age 60, retired health care worker.  
Told me, age 66 and an electrician.
I then took most info from my profile.


----------



## Bella (Jul 6, 2022)

Kika said:


> Me too.  About 3 weeks ago.  It does sound like I had a different person than both of you....at least a different story.  When I checked "his" profile, it had no info.
> I searched for an introduction post, and he presented himself as female, age 60, retired health care worker.
> Told me, age 66 and an electrician.
> I then took most info from my profile.


Hmm, @Kika  - Ya know what? I almost started a thread about being contacted by that sleaze bag as a warning to others on the forum. I'm wondering if we should have a thread about this crap that alerts others when we get trolled by sleaze bags. What do you guys and gals think? When it happens should we just put it out there? 

Bella


----------



## Kika (Jul 6, 2022)

I'm really not sure what to think about a separate thread.  Hopefully these are isolated incidents.  
One thing did run through my mind though.  I have been reading that some people sign up, make one post and then disappear.  
I noticed that I did get a Pvt message from this same person on the day I registered.  I did not see it (was trying to learn how this forum worked) until the next one came several weeks ago.  Had I seen it on my first day, I might have disappeared also.


----------



## Jan14 (Jul 6, 2022)

Bella said:


> I got hit on right here about ten days ago. He sent me a private message at 8:00 am. He was a new member. I was surprised and thought it was strange to be contacted by someone who had recently signed up and hadn't posted more than a few words on the forum. We hadn't exchanged a word on the forum.
> 
> He started out by asking me how I was doing today. I was reluctant to respond to him, but I did and said I was fine and asked him how he was. He told me he was having fun giving his daughter cooking lessons and asked me what I was doing that day that was fun.
> 
> ...


That’s why I’m reluctant to put too much info out. That happens on my Facebook account all the time.


----------



## Jules (Jul 6, 2022)

I got a PM too but just ignored it.  Unless someone has been here for a good length of time, I just ignore.


----------



## Bella (Jul 6, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> That’s why I’m reluctant to put too much info out. That happens on my Facebook account all the time.


Ditto. There are no photos of me on the forum, although I've been tempted to post one. I've only posted a photo of a tiny corner of my house. I don't think it's wise to share too much personal information about where you live and what you have. It just fuels the trolls.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2022)

I whittled down my personal stats *a lot* .. it keeps the wolves from the door.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 6, 2022)

@Bella Got the same private message.  I reported what I thought was a catfish, he has been removed.  Always be vigilant.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 6, 2022)

Blessed said:


> @Bella Got the same private message.  I reported what I thought was a catfish, he has been removed.  Always be vigilant.


I got the same message from same guy.  I did not answer, obvious fake.  But.............why did his message disappear from my inbox?


----------



## Blessed (Jul 6, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I got the same message from same guy.  I did not answer, obvious fake.  But.............why did his message disappear from my inbox?


I guess Matrix checked it out and confirmed it was someone catfishing and removed all information and messages sent just to keep us all safe. Even the pm.


----------



## Bella (Jul 6, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I got the same message from same guy.  I did not answer, obvious fake.  But.............why did his message disappear from my inbox?


Yeah, _all _traces vanished when he was banned, including PM's.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2022)

PinkRose said:


> I got into credit card debt and am desperate to move out of my tiny apartment in Brooklyn, New York! There is nothing to do here and no places to go to especially since the pandemic!...


When I saw this in her opening post, I thought, "You're pretty pathetic if you expect us to believe that your body is still in good condition (so walking wouldn't be a problem), and you can't find anything to do or anyplace to go in freaking *Brooklyn*, one of the five boroughs of NYC!"


----------



## Kika (Jul 6, 2022)

Bella said:


> Yeah, _all _traces vanished when he was banned, including PM's.


I had a different guy.  Info is still there, including PMs


----------



## Blessed (Jul 6, 2022)

Maybe you should report it and let Matrix check it.


----------



## Kika (Jul 6, 2022)

I won't do that now.  In his defense, when I said STOP, he stopped.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 6, 2022)

Good that he stopped but if you think he might be any trouble to others on the board it still might be good for Matrix just check it out.  If the person is legit they will not be bothered.


----------



## Kika (Jul 6, 2022)

Good idea.  I will think about it.  stay tuned!


----------



## MickaC (Jul 6, 2022)

Not sure if I have anything to contribute to this thread, and I’m not 70, and I’ve not been hit on with pm’s.
But…..
I’ve enjoyed reading all your comments and opinions.
It certainly takes all kinds.
Trolls…..I’m getting the drift of what that word means.
Must be a very lonely world for some who starts a conversation as she did and left….does make you think of what she was really after.
I’m happy that SF in not a dating site…..there’s enough out there giving the word dating a bad run.
Being 70 and alone……I’m not 70…..but I have decided that I don’t need a partner at this stage of life.
Having female and male friends…just friends…can be just as rewarding, maybe more.
Having an over 2 year relationship end last fall…..went through the stages of loss….but….by doing a lot of thinking and soul searching, it’s ok to be on my own…..friends are very welcome.
I am actually alone being in the sense of, that I have no family anywhere, I have a foster daughter, but that is a hit and miss.
I hope anyone that is searching for someone at this stage of their life, finds that special one.
I also commend any of you who choose to fly on your own, that’s great, enjoy.
This is a good thread…..even if she didn’t stick around to learn something.

Time for me to zip up….you’d almost think I knew what I was talking about….not necessarily. ‍.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 7, 2022)

Bella said:


> Hmm, @Kika  - Ya know what? I almost started a thread about being contacted by that sleaze bag as a warning to others on the forum. I'm wondering if we should have a thread about this crap that alerts others when we get trolled by sleaze bags. What do you guys and gals think? When it happens should we just put it out there?
> 
> Bella


I say yes, as long as we post direct quotes from said person, and nothing that we or the site owner can get sued over!  No one has hit on me at this site.  It was just the one other senior site I tried, ever-so-briefly.  I had actually researched for good senior sites, and this site and the other came up as recommended (and NOT dating sites.)  I guess we have sleaze- bags trolling everywhere.  /-;


----------



## Blessed (Jul 7, 2022)

I don't know but I am new to all of this.  Maybe send a email to Matrix for clearance before doing that?


----------



## Kika (Jul 7, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I don't know but I am new to all of this.  Maybe send a email to Matrix for clearance before doing that?


I agree.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 7, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Yup, with the same opening line too. I did not respond.


Me too. Just ignored him and now I see his message is gone. Maybe I deleted it, I can't remember.


----------



## Bella (Jul 7, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Not sure if I have anything to contribute to this thread, and *I’m not 70*, and I’ve not been hit on with pm’s.
> But…..
> *I’ve enjoyed reading all your comments and opinions.
> It certainly takes all kinds.
> ...


I'm not over 70 either. In my post, I didn't even address "Over 70 And Living Alone..."

I think almost everyone knows that what I stated wasn't directed in particular to the original poster. As I was reading through the thread and because of some comments, I felt compelled to give a shout out to other members that I'd been trolled (cat-fished) right here on the forum. I'm not an expert on trolling, but I can smell a rat.  My intent was to inform them as to what happened to me, not to point a finger at her.

I don't know for sure if she's trolling or not. In her post, to sum it up, she states: she's alone, beautiful, broke, in debt, looking for marriage, and picky. It seems like she's looking for a way out of her situation. She put it out there, and if you do that, you have to be prepared for incoming remarks that you might not like. Whether she's actually hoping to find someone on this forum, I don't know. Who knows if she'll be back?

As far as being over 70 and living alone... I'm with you @MickaC > "I hope anyone that is searching for someone at this stage of their life, finds that special one. I also commend any of you who choose to fly on your own, that’s great, enjoy." Well said, my dear.  

Bella


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 7, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> Yup, with the same opening line too. I did not respond.


I heard from him too.


----------



## Bella (Jul 7, 2022)

Bella said:


> *I got hit on right here about ten days ago. He sent me a private message at 8:00 am. He was a new member.*
> 
> *I wouldn't be surprised if he contacted other women on the forum with the same story.*





RadishRose said:


> *Yup, with the same opening line too. I did not respond.*





Jules said:


> *I got a PM too but just ignored it.*





Blessed said:


> *Got the same private message. *





Pepper said:


> *I got the same message from same guy.*





katlupe said:


> *Me too.*





Ruthanne said:


> *I heard from him too.*


I knew I wasn't the only one and there had to be others that he contacted as well. I'll bet there's more, but unless they read this thread, we won't know. That's why I suggested posting about when we get hit on, to give others a heads up. 

Bella


----------



## Blessed (Jul 7, 2022)

Has anyone sent a message to Matrix for input.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 7, 2022)

Bella said:


> I'm not over 70 either. In my post, I didn't even address "Over 70 And Living Alone..."
> 
> I think almost everyone knows that what I stated wasn't directed in particular to the original poster. As I was reading through the thread and because of some comments, I felt compelled to give a shout out to other members that I'd been trolled (cat-fished) right here on the forum. I'm not an expert on trolling, but I can smell a rat.  My intent was to inform them as to what happened to me, not to point a finger at her.
> 
> ...


Big THANKS for your post.....sorry you were targeted.
Your post is truer than true.
We can all learn from each others posts and experiences.
Thanks for being you.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 7, 2022)

Bella said:


> I knew I wasn't the only one and there had to be others that he contacted as well. I'll bet there's more, but unless they read this thread, we won't know. That's why I suggested posting about when we get hit on, to give others a heads up.
> 
> Bella


@Matrix - Repost for your information and feedback - Thanks  ~ Em



> Bella said:
> *I got hit on right here about ten days ago. He sent me a private message at 8:00 am. He was a new member.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he contacted other women on the forum with the same story.*





> RadishRose said:
> *Yup, with the same opening line too. I did not respond.*





> Jules said:
> *I got a PM too but just ignored it.*





> Blessed said:
> *Got the same private message.*





> Pepper said:
> *I got the same message from same guy.*





> katlupe said:
> *Me too.*





> Ruthanne said:
> *I heard from him too.*


I knew I wasn't the only one and there had to be others that he contacted as well. I'll bet there's more, but unless they read this thread, we won't know. That's why I suggested posting about when we get hit on, to give others a heads up. 

Bella 

Forwarding to Matrix.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 7, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Has anyone sent a message to Matrix for input.


I just forwarded the one from Bella that listed all the folks who were contacted and replied. Hopefully, we will get some feedback and advice.


----------



## Matrix (Jul 7, 2022)

There is a "report" link below each conversation message, report it if you receive an inappropriate one, like reporting a forum post.


----------



## Blessed (Jul 7, 2022)

That is what I used on the communication I received.  I think as Matrix advised that is the appropriate thing to do if we receive messages that don't seem right.  Admin will look into it and take the appropriate action.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 8, 2022)

Matrix said:


> There is a "report" link below each conversation message, report it if you receive an inappropriate one, like reporting a forum post.


Thanks for taking good care of us on the site.  I/we appreciate you!


----------



## Linzee (Jul 16, 2022)

katlupe said:


> You don't need to meet a man. You need to make friends. If you find some kind of activity to get involved in you will make friends. Make friends with women and I am sure you will meet men too. It doesn't sound like you need to look for a man, they will find you. But you need to be out where they will see and meet you. Maybe the library, a senior center, a church, some kind of club or activity that interests you. Even walking a certain route daily will get you out and meeting people.


Meeting a man is not always the best answer.  Sometimes it will complicate the simple matter of loneliness. Starting over is extremely difficult for most women over 70 no matter whether they are rich or poor, sick or healthy. We have long histories! Speaking for myself, and I am 71, I had hopes of meeting someone for a love connection. ha ha ..... even ugly old men don't want an old woman over 65 even if she looks fit and has money. I suppose that it's my bad for trying to meet people online.  My point is that it may be better to be alone but to have a best friend to call or visit when you do feel lonely for company/conversation. It definitely cuts down on drama! I surely hope that I didn't offend by this post. Sometimes I am too blunt for my own good. Also this is my first one and so happy that I finally found a meeting-place for others in my age range.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 16, 2022)

Bella said:


> Hmm, @Kika  - Ya know what? I almost started a thread about being contacted by that sleaze bag as a warning to others on the forum. I'm wondering if we should have a thread about this crap that alerts others when we get trolled by sleaze bags. What do you guys and gals think? When it happens should we just put it out there?
> 
> Bella


Sounds familiar.  I guess he checked the female list and sent us all the same message.  Forget it.


----------



## katlupe (Jul 17, 2022)

Linzee said:


> Meeting a man is not always the best answer.  Sometimes it will complicate the simple matter of loneliness. Starting over is extremely difficult for most women over 70 no matter whether they are rich or poor, sick or healthy. We have long histories! Speaking for myself, and I am 71, I had hopes of meeting someone for a love connection. ha ha ..... even ugly old men don't want an old woman over 65 even if she looks fit and has money. I suppose that it's my bad for trying to meet people online.  My point is that it may be better to be alone but to have a best friend to call or visit when you do feel lonely for company/conversation. It definitely cuts down on drama! I surely hope that I didn't offend by this post. Sometimes I am too blunt for my own good. Also this is my first one and so happy that I finally found a meeting-place for others in my age range.


I see you are new............Welcome to our forum! Glad you are here and already commenting!


----------



## RobinWren (Jul 24, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Well said.


exactly


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Betty&Jeremy (Jul 31, 2022)

PinkRose said:


> As of this moment I feel desperate.  I have no family left at all!.....I was a model and had a fantastic social life, but the way my life worked out that disappeared due to circumstances I won't get into.  I got into credit card debt and am desperate to move out of my tiny apartment in Brooklyn, New York!  There is nothing to do here and no places to go to especially since the pandemic!...I want to live in a community where I can meet other people in my age bracket, however, I don't look like your typical older adult!....I exercise 7 days a week and am still very attractive and don't look my age at all!  So where can I go "alone" without money and not knowing "anyone"?.. Would have loved to meet someone as a "partner" for marriage, but I am very picky and most of these older men are pretty awful on the Internet!....I am not giving up and don't ever want to, but I am running out of resources!...With this pandemic it has made everything ten times worse especially for "older adults".  I was a "social butterfly" and I did a 380 degree turn the past 10 years or so!  Any suggestions on a community for me?...Originally, from Florida, but what can I afford now?  And, you need a "car" which I don't have!!!......A real problem!!!  Any help out there in the "Cosmo"???..........Thanks!!!


I almost made this mistake of staying single by being picky, but I thank my husband, who is nearly 40 years younger, to not give up on me. When I say "give up" I wanted nothing to do with that big of an age gap, especially a guy who is younger. But he just kept being good to me, kept treating me very well and slowly I opened my door without realizing it will lead to marriage. Many older woman just shut the door on younger men, but as i have learned, it's much better having a younger man than being alone. I have an amazing life now with him, he never stops showing his love and he treats me 100x better than my ex, whom I have been divorced from for over 30 years. You are a former model, make yourself look good and start being friendly with those who are normally not in you comfort zone, including younger men. Start dating those who you may have previously shut out due to age or other issues. We can't be picky anymore.


----------

